# updating to 4.1.1 after CWM install



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

I updated to 4.1.1 originally when i got it today.... i went to flash a rom and it wouldn't boot had to fastboot back.. Anyway after that I already installed CWM and forgot to update.. now of course there isn't the stock recovery to update in so it fails. is there a a zip I can flash in CWM? is it possible to just fastboot the stock recovery and leave everything else untouched? I suppose I could try.. Just thought I'd ask first..

Thanks


----------



## nhat (Aug 21, 2011)

Honestly, I'd probably stick with 4.1 since it'll have the pre-hosed Google Now.


----------



## GTvert90 (Jun 6, 2011)

Is that what they changed? Maybe that's why they didn't upload the 4.1.1 images. What do I remove to kill the automatic update messages?

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 2


----------

